# Best Estrogen blocker (that dsnt require presc)



## radradioman (Oct 31, 2005)

Nolvadex or clomid are said to be the best but they require a prescription to buy them. So whats the best alternative? I plan to take Superdrol and milk thistle and fish oils. Just need the E-blocker. Thanks for the help!


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

radradioman said:
			
		

> i have some Russian Dianobol. What would be best to stack this with for the best in mass gains? I also have some parabol. Would that suffice? Also the bottle says take 3 tabs daily, recommended. So if I stack, would I be taking more tabs than 3? I am also taking Precision protein and Cell tech. Is that a good combo with Dianobol? And Im on a good workout plan*. I weigh around 150*. Thanx!


Way too small and probably too young to be messing with steroids...
Plus looking over all your posts you don't know shit......read up on diet and training.....then drugs.....when you are bigger than the average girl then you might consider steroid use.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 31, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Way too small and probably too young to be messing with steroids...
> Plus looking over all your posts you don't know shit......read up on diet and training.....then drugs.....when you are bigger than the average girl then you might consider steroid use.



man you are brutal


----------



## gopro (Oct 31, 2005)

In general, I feel that 6-OXO, Novedex Extreme, and Rebound XT are best.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 31, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> when you are bigger than the average girl then you might consider steroid use.




I am 219 and don't think I qualify these days judging by the female patrons at my local Wal-Mart.


----------



## gopro (Oct 31, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I am 219 and don't think I qualify these days judging by the female patrons at my local Wal-Mart.



LOL


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I am 219 and don't think I qualify these days judging by the female patrons at my local Wal-Mart.


       
sorry......I should have said the average 15 year old girl


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 31, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> sorry......I should have said the average 15 year old girl




My statement stands...


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> My statement stands...


----------



## radradioman (Oct 31, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Way too small and probably too young to be messing with steroids...
> Plus looking over all your posts you don't know shit......read up on diet and training.....then drugs.....when you are bigger than the average girl then you might consider steroid use.



Well, it seems you dont know shit because in all your posts you never got somethin useful to say! Just the same bullshit talk that no one can do shit with. I guess the reason why a forum is here is so people can discuss opinions and ask questions. Err, does it just seem thats what forums are for??? Think you can answer that question without acting like a fool?


----------



## uhockey (Nov 1, 2005)

Assuming you are 21, which others indicate you many not be, I'd say Rebound XT is the best AI currently on the market.  While Giant and Gaspari also offer ATD products, ours are lab tested and the analysis can be found on our site.  Gaspari is a proprietary blend and while Giant's is also tested, it is only available on their website and at a rather high shipping.  If you are ordering from a large retailer like bb.com and ordering more products to cut shipping costs, Rebound is the way to go.


----------



## Stu (Nov 1, 2005)

Id be very surprised if you have legit russian dbol


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2005)

radradioman said:
			
		

> Nolvadex or clomid are said to be the best but they require a prescription to buy them.



www.ag-guys.com


----------



## samat631 (Nov 1, 2005)

*superdrol*

do you really think you need pct after superdrol? i doubt its really raising your t levels substantially to consister an estrogen blocker....


----------



## gopro (Nov 1, 2005)

samat631 said:
			
		

> do you really think you need pct after superdrol? i doubt its really raising your t levels substantially to consister an estrogen blocker....



Absolutely it is necessary, yes.


----------



## uhockey (Nov 1, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Absolutely it is necessary, yes.



I concur.


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

radradioman said:
			
		

> Well, it seems you dont know shit because in all your posts you never got somethin useful to say! Just the same bullshit talk that no one can do shit with. I guess the reason why a forum is here is so people can discuss opinions and ask questions. Err, does it just seem thats what forums are for??? Think you can answer that question without acting like a fool?


*A fool is a kid taking steroids who isn't even naturally trained yet*...150lbs.....at 5'2'' and 10% body fat or less  is big..,,are you 5'2''
if so then what are your lifts??

You are just one of the many kids we get here looking for an easy way to get big without all the hard work, time, diet and dedication.....so I will say what I think....If you don't like it I could care less...


----------



## KentDog (Nov 1, 2005)

Foreman is 100% correct   . Focus on your diet and training.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 1, 2005)

uhockey said:
			
		

> Assuming you are 21, which others indicate you many not be, I'd say Rebound XT is the best AI currently on the market.  While Giant and Gaspari also offer ATD products, ours are lab tested and the analysis can be found on our site.  Gaspari is a proprietary blend and while Giant's is also tested, it is only available on their website and at a rather high shipping.  If you are ordering from a large retailer like bb.com and ordering more products to cut shipping costs, Rebound is the way to go.




is rebound cycled??  or used year round??


----------



## uhockey (Nov 1, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> is rebound cycled??  or used year round??



Definitely cycled, at most I'd recommend 4 weeks on although I've seen many do as much as 8, and certainly not for anyone under 21 (both for legal and logical reasons.)

Take a look at our site regarding Rebound, Activate, and the NHA stack.  It is, quite honestly, the best non-hormonal anabolic on the market today.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 1, 2005)

uhockey said:
			
		

> Definitely cycled, at most I'd recommend 4 weeks on although I've seen many do as much as 8, and certainly not for anyone under 21 (both for legal and logical reasons.)
> 
> Take a look at our site regarding Rebound, Activate, and the NHA stack.  It is, quite honestly, the best non-hormonal anabolic on the market today.



ok thank.. so een for pct from SD do 4 weeks tapered?? thanks for the info!! Oh and


----------



## uhockey (Nov 2, 2005)

I've been told it's best to have Nolva "on hand" just in case, but I know many have used just RXT with good results.  And w/regard to the spam......try ActivaTe, then tell me you didn't keep more on PCT.


----------



## radradioman (Nov 2, 2005)

Im 21, been liftin since i was 17. 155lbs 5'11. Due to my job title and circumstances (the military active duty for the last 3 years) i havnt been able to be consistent for more than a few months at a time. So Ive been taking proteins and creatines and all those supps you can find anywhere and never have had ANY credible change Id consider great thanks to the products. SO, up till now i've never had contact with people that use roids or prohormones. Nor have i had much internet use. So I guess that means I got a lot of questions in the chest. One more of those being: Why shouldnt you use rebound xt or milk thistle on cycle? I would expect them to be used OC since they fight side effects. Its seems like: "let the sickness take over, then cure it" rather than preventing it to starrt with.


----------



## gopro (Nov 2, 2005)

radradioman said:
			
		

> One more of those being: Why shouldnt you use rebound xt or milk thistle on cycle? I would expect them to be used OC since they fight side effects. Its seems like: "let the sickness take over, then cure it" rather than preventing it to starrt with.



Simple answer: Using MT on cycle will actually reduce some of the gains you can achieve with a methylated prohormone. As well, having a little extra estrogen in your system during a cycle can INCREASE gains in size, thus its best to wait to use an E-blocker until post cycle (unless the issue of gyno arises, then that plan should change).


----------



## fireball (Nov 3, 2005)

*pct dosage*

what so most of you do for the dosage of nolva following sd?  just wondering cause i have some sd on the way.


----------



## radradioman (Nov 5, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Simple answer: Using MT on cycle will actually reduce some of the gains you can achieve with a methylated prohormone. As well, having a little extra estrogen in your system during a cycle can INCREASE gains in size, thus its best to wait to use an E-blocker until post cycle (unless the issue of gyno arises, then that plan should change).



Milk Thistle is a LIVER protectant, not an E-Blocker. So I guess what Im asking is: If the MT can prevent it why let it happen?? All MT is doing is protecting the liver, what does that have to do with the gains???


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2005)

radradioman said:
			
		

> Milk Thistle is a LIVER protectant, not an E-Blocker. So I guess what Im asking is: If the MT can prevent it why let it happen?? All MT is doing is protecting the liver, what does that have to do with the gains???



MT can make the liver more efficient at breaking down the steroid molecule, which can cut into your gains.


----------



## brentls49 (Nov 18, 2005)

I recommend Gaspari Novedex as #1 and then 6-OXO and Formadrol are probably equal and tied for a close second place.


----------



## strongpointe85 (Nov 18, 2005)

yah man sorry... foreman is one of the most respected people on this forum and he does know his shit... so even though it may seem hes being a dick to you... its only to help man.. just my 2 cents


----------



## Arnold (Nov 18, 2005)

strongpointe85 said:
			
		

> foreman is one of the most respected people on this forum and he does know his shit...



really?


----------



## topolo (Nov 18, 2005)

strongpointe85 said:
			
		

> yah man sorry... foreman is one of the most respected people on this forum and he does know his shit... so even though it may seem hes being a dick to you... its only to help man.. just my 2 cents



are you banging him?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 18, 2005)

strongpointe85 said:
			
		

> yah man sorry... foreman is one of the most respected people on this forum



i never new supplement chat was so funny


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

strongpointe85 said:
			
		

> yah man sorry... *foreman is one of the most respected people on this forum and he does know his shit*... so even though it may seem hes being a dick to you... its only to help man.. just my 2 cents


Nothing more true has ever been said on this site.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 18, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> are you banging him?


He is the pitcher, not the catcher.


----------

